# Pelton to be Released



## Brill (Nov 24, 2015)

Too bad this fuck face wasn't murdered inside.

Convicted Cold War spy Ronald Pelton to be freed from custody | Fox News


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 24, 2015)

Great, now he files for SS and gets MediCare.
They just just ship his ass to Russia and let him room with Snowden.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 2, 2015)

He wants to go to Israel, but Unk Sam won't let him. :-/  Let him go.  I don't want my taxes to pay for his SS and Medicare.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 2, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> He wants to go to Israel, but Unk Sam won't let him. :-/  Let him go.  I don't want my taxes to pay for his SS and Medicare.
> 
> LL


That should be a condition for travel, he gives up his US Citizenship, and all SS and MediCare bennies.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 2, 2015)

We've already spent a small fortune on this asshole. POS betrayed his country for 35k. That's just about what it costs taxpayers to keep an inmate in federal prison for one year. Think of all the money that would've been saved if we'd tied him to a pole and shot him.


----------

